# powderblue american fantails



## fishdoc (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello. I am so new, I'm stupid. I wanted a couple of pairs of fantails. Finally located some reasonably close, look like very nice birds. Problem, they all came from one pair. It was a show quality pair, but 16 birds ..inventory:
06 (band 1817 dark blue)brn eye
05 (band 1647Yellow) pearl eye
05 (band 1641 yellow) pearl
04(band 313 black) brn
05(band 905 yellow)brn
05(band 907yellow)brn (no wing bars)
05(band 1642 yellow)brn
05(band 1649 yellow)brn
cage 2
04(band 311 black) pearl
05(band 906 yellow) brn
96(band cf736 silver, other side dark blue) brn Other parents deceased
04(band 310 black)brn
05(band 1648 yellow red/pearl eye
04(band 312 black)brn
05(band 1646 yellow)brn
05(band 1644 yellow)brn

The man just didn't want to mess with them anymore... so I took them all.

Question: can I break up these marriages, and pair with new blood?
What colors are compatible with powder blue?
I thought I heard pearl eyes were desirable, but what other characters should I select? I plan on keeping maybe six and then finding some new blood...the man had been breaking all the eggs this year, just one slipped by..
Do I need to hit them with Zimectrin other wormer?
vaccinations?
can I add some chick medicated started to get them over the move??? Or should I run some terramycin in the water...
any help will be appreciated!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

dont break them up the parents that were mated and forced to be with another the birds may become depressed and maynot hatch another pair and they could die from a broken heart  so keep them together i think powder blue could pair with all white .. pearl maybe i dont really know i would give them all de wormers and water with salt and garlic maybe someone else will have some more insight on this hope for the best to you and your fantails


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

fishdoc said:


> Hello. I am so new, I'm stupid. I wanted a couple of pairs of fantails. Finally located some reasonably close, look like very nice birds. Problem, they all came from one pair. It was a show quality pair, but 16 birds ..inventory:
> 06 (band 1817 dark blue)brn eye
> 05 (band 1647Yellow) pearl eye
> 05 (band 1641 yellow) pearl
> ...



Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

No, you are not stupid, you are kind and generous to take these beautiful birds.

Yes, you can break up the marriages, (except the original pair) if you plan to breed, and bring some different birds in for some new blood lines. I would only seperate those you want to breed. The others, just keep them for beauty, allow them to have their mates, but throw the eggs away, and replace with dummy eggs. You should find them a good home, if you can't keep them all. It is indeed traumatic for them to be seperated at this time, as they are adjusting to a new home and some have been together for a long time. Michael is right about them perhaps being depressed and stressed, be very careful.

Did you ask the man what kind of prevention or meds he has used in the past, when and what, and Pox innoculations, or PMV, Paratyphoid? That will help you determine what they need?

I would not medicate them at all right now, if they are healthy. Allow them some time to adjust to their new surroundings and put them on a good nutrition program. If they will be in any kind of contact with other birds, I would make sure to give them the innoculations for Paratyphoid and PMV.

You should never medicate healthy birds, if you suspect something is wrong with them find out what exactly is wrong by getting a fecal done and then use the appropriate prescribed medicine. You can make a healthy bird sick, and a sick bird worse without proper diagnosis.

Here is a link to preventive nutrition.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 29, 2006)

*thanks for the help*

The man was very nice, pens were clean, birds appear to have no lice (no scaley build up on legs), however he was developmentally challenged, and hard to talk to. He did band all birds, and he has a friend that helped him out that shows pigeons, so I will call them to day and see what they know about medical supportive maintenance. cut and pasted from the url, need to get online and buy a good basic care book. Any suggestions?
c.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you go into our RESOURCES section of our forum, you will find many helpful threads, including the link I already listed, which talks about basic care.

Globals also has a program to put birds on. you can find their link in the resources.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

most of those birds are yearlings... therefore they would be sexually mature after 6 months. they may have been paired up for a few months. i split pairs up all the time... you just have to realize that if you split up a pair... that they dont bond easy if their mate is within visual (and sometimes hearing) range.

if you have the ability... split the males and females into seperate rooms... then you dont have to worry about dummy eggs.


----------

